# Eric/Kmottus... Thanks.



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2001)

I understand that I have to be patient and thank you for your advice. I wiil go back to what I was eating before the change. Thank you for reading my post and taking the time to respond. As someone who's only been a member for a short time. I've come to look for your responses and respect your wisdom. As I think you are two of the most knowledgeble members at this sight. So the the fact that on the few topics that I've posted I've been privleged that one or both of you have responded to all of them. So thanks again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ronin, glad we could be of help. We all have IBS and are here to help each other.Thanks for the comments and if you need anything let us know.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Your very welcome


----------

